# All That Jazz.  Lets Hear Your Favorite Jazz Songs



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2020)

This has been a favorite of mine for almost 20 years. It contains a couple of what I call "guitar gasms", (one at the end) that make me want to play guitar.  This version seems a hair faster and a slightly different pitch than the one I have.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 20, 2020)

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/smooth-jazz.16934/


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2020)

One of my favourite songs to play


----------



## Lynk (Sep 20, 2020)

Kersha that song was my late husband's favorite I believe.  He would walk around the house singing  it.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2020)

Lynk said:


> Kersha that song was my late husband's favorite I believe.  He would walk around the house singing  it.


It’s a classic! It’s so cheerful and hopeful of humanity. It’s a feel good song and what a voice Louise Armstrong has. I love the simplicity of it.
I’m sorry for your loss Lynk. This song must remind you of him.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 20, 2020)

It does. He would try to sound like  Louis but He did not make it but I loved to hear him.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/smooth-jazz.16934/


Thank you AC.  I thought there should have been a Jazz thread but hadn't come across it. I'll have to remember to search before posting...but sometimes my searches don't find the topic.  Some great songs over in the Smooth Jazz thread, however some don't quite fit the Smooth Jazz genre.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 

Also, sometimes the videos expire.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> 
> Also, sometimes the videos expire.


Yes they do. If you have video favorites that you want to keep, you can download them to your hard drive using the Clip Grab app.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 21, 2020)

Collective Force: "In The Full Moon Light"


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 21, 2020)

(Satin Doll, Duke Ellington)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

@Pecos  Nice song by 3rd Force I'd never heard before. My Honorary Son played this for me one day and I think it's so pretty so it's now in my collection. I think you might like it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

officerripley said:


> (Satin Doll, Duke Ellington)


I still have the sheet music for this from when I played this on the organ. Classic for sure.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos  Nice song by 3rd Force I'd never heard before. My Honorary Son played this for me one day and I think it's so pretty so it's now in my collection. I think you might like it.


That is another good one that I had not heard before. I see some downloading in my near future.
It is very smooth and relaxing. I think it will work very well with a little crème sherry tonight.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

This song is so amazing to me. It starts out with a very European feel then ends up with a New Orleans Jazz feel complete with killer horn riffs...I'm blown away (pardon the pun) by his arrangement.  What also amazed me is how different it is from the songs on the first album I bought by him which have a Brazilian feel.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

This is another favorite by Roberto Perera. This and other tracks on the album are so different from the song above. I consider this to be a perfect piece of music.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 24, 2020)

@Keesha  I love the way our friend Hunter Hayes of N.J. sings Wonderful World. I can't hear it without thinking of him. But he could sing just about anything and I'd love it. He gave us several of his CDs.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I still have the sheet music for this from when I played this on the organ. Classic for sure.


I’ve got the sheet music for this and lots of others. Big band music was what our band played. Danceable music. Glen Miller, The Dorsey Brothers, Benny Goodman, Duke Ellington etc


OneEyedDiva said:


> @Keesha  I love the way our friend Hunter Hayes of N.J. sings Wonderful World. I can't hear it without thinking of him. But he could sing just about anything and I'd love it. He gave us several of his CDs.


That’s not bad but I prefer Armstrong.
My tastes have changed over the years since I don’t play with a band any more so I prefer music thats more simple like Diana Krall or Nora Jones. Being a pianist yourself I figured you’d appreciate this


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2020)

Then again, I picked the version that has an entire orchestra backing her.  There are far simplistic versions of this song but I really love her style of singing plus she’s a great pianist.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>



I LOVE Caro Emerald!  I also like her song Liquid Lunch a lot.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 24, 2020)

Cool jazz instrumental


----------



## asp3 (Sep 24, 2020)

A favorite song from my childhood.   They used to play this just before one of the TV stations went on the air and I was sometimes up to hear it.  I didn't know what it was until I was well into adulthood.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Sep 24, 2020)

Saw these two do this live once long ago. Jazz as it was meant to be.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> 
> Also, sometimes the videos expire.





OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes they do. If you have video favorites that you want to keep, you can download them to your hard drive using the Clip Grab app.



Well hello there. I use USB flash drive sticks because of their portability. A 32gb stick can hold several thousand videos, songs, pictures and files.

www.techwalla.com/articles/advantages-disadvantages-of-a-flash-memory-stick



I hope this helped.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 27, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Cool jazz instrumental


That is very cool music. Like dancing on the balcony with my lady at sunset with a cool vodka tonic waiting on the table.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

www.spyrogyra.com

www.facebook.com/spyrogyragroup/

www.twitter.com/spyrogyragroup?lang=en


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEqKnpEVLn64kWvqaiYJqPA


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steps_Ahead


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2020)

One of the coolest songs ever! He was my favorite guitarist. One of my husband's best friends, who loves my music, recorded & toured with Ronny. I was hoping to meet him one day and was heartbroken when I found out he had passed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2020)

@FastTrax  I don't put absolute trust in flash drives after putting songs I recorded in my Logic digital program on a drive. Took the drive to my One on One session for my Logic instructor & I to work on the music and my songs had disappeared! Digital storage is better for me. Don't have to worry about misplacing a drive or trying to figure out what's where. As long as I have my phone and/or tablet with me, I always have my music and videos.
Re: The last videos you posted. I've got some stuff by all three artists.

@asp3 Soho Vibes..VERY cool. I hadn't heard of them before. And ,istening to Cast Your Fate...really took me back. Love Guaraldi's piano playing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2020)

I'll never forget, I was in a record store in NYC and they were playing the album this song is on . I wound up buying it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> One of my favourite songs to play


Mine too


----------



## Keesha (Sep 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Mine too


Hey! It’s too bad we couldn’t  put our talent together. Lately I’ve noticed lots of people making music together over the internet due to the pandemic and most of it sounds great. Of course I’d have to figure out how to do it individually first. 

It’s a beautiful song. A classic.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2020)

I can never get enough of *The Boogie Woogie*
My Uncle could make those keys dance
and when I heard him knock out that song, I was rapt

Here's what I found on YouTube
Great piano
...and the kids seem to be enjoying themselves too

But that piano

whoa


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Of course I’d have to figure out how to do it individually first.


Sounds like a new Keesha thread is just around the corner....

The jax, right?

Meant The sax, right?
Love a sax solo


----------



## Keesha (Sep 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Sounds like a new Keesha thread is just around the corner....
> 
> The jax, right?
> Love a sax solo


I hope so.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'll never forget, I was in a record store in NYC and they were playing the album this song is on . I wound up buying it.



They used to play a fair amount of Michael Franks on one of the San Francisco stations I used to listen to KSAN.  Then again they also used to play a lot of the Sex Pistols, so it was a station with a relatively wide range of music.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> One of the coolest songs ever! He was my favorite guitarist. One of my husband's best friends, who loves my music, recorded & toured with Ronny. I was hoping to meet him one day and was heartbroken when I found out he had passed.


That is a GREAT song and I was compelled to download the entire album as every song on it was good.
It is easy for me to understand your grief over not being able to meet him.

I am often puzzled by why I have never heard of so many of these wonderful musicians that you have brought to our attention. I am completely ignorant about how a musician breaks out of the pack and gets the attention they deserve. I will include your superb music in this same category. In contrast, so much of the music that does become popular is simply trash in my humble opinion.

I suppose that this is the same kind of barrier that writers and artists face.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey! It’s too bad we couldn’t  put our talent together. Lately I’ve noticed lots of people making music together over the internet due to the pandemic and most of it sounds great. Of course I’d have to figure out how to do it individually first.
> 
> It’s a beautiful song. A classic.


To be able to do so would be awesome. A good friend of mine who has worked with some heavy hitting musicians over the decades posed the idea of all her musical friends, including yours truly, doing something together. I'd be honored to be included in that company! She's been working digitally for decades so I have no doubt she'll be able to get it together eventually. If so, I'll let you know how she does it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 4, 2020)

I heard a portion of this song on the radio one day, but didn't catch the name of it or the artist. It was beautiful and haunting and I couldn't forget it. Several months later, I heard it and waited to get the name. Found this live version which is very nice.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> To be able to do so would be awesome. A good friend of mine who has worked with some heavy hitting musicians over the decades posed the idea of all her musical friends, including yours truly, doing something together. I'd be honored to be included in that company! She's been working digitally for decades so I have no doubt she'll be able to get it together eventually. If so, I'll let you know how she does it.


The musicians I know who did this were incredibly good. Some of them were musicians who used to work together and no longer could due to the virus.

You should take them up on it. If I were more computer literate, I’d be doing something like this too. Right now I’m working on figuring out how to record something. I actually tried it on the iPad but was too afraid to download it onto the site due to my identity being discovered. Not having a computer I wasn’t sure if people could right click and see info about me. I’m a bit on the paranoid side but this technique can work like magic.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2020)

One time I was attending a  conference in Rhode Island, and in the evening there was a jazz combo playing in the hotel bar.
The trumpeter asked for requests, so I said "I'm beginning to see the light".  Quick as a flash he replied, "Why have you just met Jesus".


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> The musicians I know who did this were incredibly good. Some of them were musicians who used to work together and no longer could due to the virus.
> 
> You should take them up on it. If I were more computer literate, I’d be doing something like this too. Right now I’m working on figuring out how to record something. I actually tried it on the iPad but was too afraid to download it onto the site due to my identity being discovered. Not having a computer I wasn’t sure if people could right click and see info about me. I’m a bit on the paranoid side but this technique can work like magic.


Do you have Garage Band on your iPad?  I have a Mac which includes the program for free but I never had an iPad. I have Android tablets.  You can record in GB without your identity being compromised. My album was recorded on my instrument and transferred into my son's home studio here in the apartment for him to engineer and master.  I worked on my three newest releases in the Logic program. My Logic program crashed and died a few years ago. Thankfully I had transferred many of the songs into iTunes. I decided I was not going to get another one. The price of has gone down quite a bit. My son has a Macbook Pro on which he recently installed Logic. He has learned to interface it with my instrument so as he says they can "talk to each other" and follow each other's commands. We're working on getting some of my older songs into his program. 

Anyway...see if you can download Garage Band into your iPad. If not, there's another program that my honorary son is working with that's free but the interface with necessary items is $99. He also has a laptop..not sure if it's Apple though. My son said he might download that program onto my Mac for me because it has more options than GB. I will definitely contribute a track or two when my friend is ready.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2020)

Love Donald Fagen formerly of Steely Dan. He's a north Jersey boy too...*gotta* love that!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Do you have Garage Band on your iPad?  I have a Mac which includes the program for free but I never had an iPad. I have Android tablets.  You can record in GB without your identity being compromised. My album was recorded on my instrument and transferred into my son's home studio here in the apartment for him to engineer and master.  I worked on my three newest releases in the Logic program. My Logic program crashed and died a few years ago. Thankfully I had transferred many of the songs into iTunes. I decided I was not going to get another one. The price of has gone down quite a bit. My son has a Macbook Pro on which he recently installed Logic. He has learned to interface it with my instrument so as he says they can "talk to each other" and follow each other's commands. We're working on getting some of my older songs into his program.
> 
> Anyway...see if you can download Garage Band into your iPad. If not, there's another program that my honorary son is working with that's free but the interface with necessary items is $99. He also has a laptop..not sure if it's Apple though. My son said he might download that program onto my Mac for me because it has more options than GB. I will definitely contribute a track or two when my friend is ready.


Yes I have garage band on my iPhone but it’s so small so I got the iPad so I could read it better. The garbage band was excellent. I could see it clearly and had practiced all my songs and was ready to record.

Here’s the problem I ran into.
We live in a rural area and don’t have internet. My husband has a work computer and work iPhone which he uses. They all have passwords on them.

When I got the new iPad, I was using an old iPhone as a hotspot. Unfortunately since I was using a hotspot, I couldn’t upgrade my iPad so I couldn’t sync anything together. In fact, i couldn’t even download anything to my iPad since I couldn’t connect to iCloud or SoundCloud which is why I finally took it back. Oddly enough I remembered just in time since my 90 days ran out.

Ken here told me all the programs that can be used anonymously and there are plenty so I did realize it could be done but not having a solid internet connection and trying to learn all this got very complicated for me.

I’ve heard of Logic. There are MANY  music software applications that work well. Prices have gone down a lot.

Apparently this autumn we are supposed to get internet and until then I’m going to try and use my iPhone. I’m looking into microphones but I only want one good mic and it needs to be compatible incase I decide to get a MacBook or iPad again.

The music I did record on the iPad sounded good except the music backgrounds wouldn’t sync up so I had to play them from my iPhone  into a monster Aventura speaker with Bluetooth capabilities  and then record using my iPad. The sound quality was quite impressive however it was conplicated

Thanks for the heads up OneEyedDiva. Good luck with your recordings. It sounds fun.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

And this is why monkeys swing in the trees.  LOL


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And this is why monkeys swing in the trees.  LOL


That was loads of fun!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Oct 12, 2020)

later covered (and well) by Joni Mitchell


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

Wow! Pat Metheny is wowing me again. I'm discovering more of his music which I should have done long ago.  This is beautiful.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is a GREAT song and I was compelled to download the entire album as every song on it was good.
> It is easy for me to understand your grief over not being able to meet him.
> 
> I am often puzzled by why I have never heard of so many of these wonderful musicians that you have brought to our attention. I am completely ignorant about how a musician breaks out of the pack and gets the attention they deserve. I will include your superb music in this same category. In contrast, so much of the music that does become popular is simply trash in my humble opinion.
> ...


Thank you so much again for your kind words about my music Pecos!  Jazz musicians do not get the recognition they deserve in this country. Many have gone abroad where they seem to be much more appreciated. I get really aggravted every time I see a news report that some obscure rock musician  has died. I did not see reports of Joe Sample's death, nor Ronny's nor Donald Byrd. All were well known in the world of Jazz and were major influences. Ronny Jordan was British.  He also performed on the LP Jazzmatazz, a fusion of Hip Hop and Jazz.

When I first saw this video, I was fascinated. Love the song and bought the album. Ronny Jordan is mean on guitar and the great Donald Byrd on trumpet.  Unfortunately the the rapper Guru, also a strong musical force, passed away at age 48 from cancer. Can't believe he's been gone 10 years!  BTW, my husband's friend was heartbroken when Ronny died too. One reason was because our friend said he paid better than anyone else he'd toured with.  Check out this HipHop/Jazz fusion.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

Dr. Jekyll said:


> Saw these two do this live once long ago. Jazz as it was meant to be.


John Pizzarelli and his father Bucky used to appear fairly regularly at Trumpets Jazz club in Montclair, N.J.  Although I'd seen other acts there, I never did go see them. He's a Jersey boy...love it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2020)

Always a pleasure. EWF owns this one! Love some of the YT comments.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2020)

Whoa...was Luther Vandross one of the co-writers?!! When enlarged the writers appear on screen. Don't know of any other L. Vandrosses in the business. I've always loved this...have the album. Great horns, and there's a "guitar gasm"....great groove.


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2020)

Dr. Jekyll said:


> Saw these two do this live once long ago. Jazz as it was meant to be.


My BFF and I were talking tonight and I told her you posted something by John. She told me that his father Bucky and his mother both died of COVID-19 in April.


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2020)

This album was one of my first forays into Jazz and Bob James music.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 1, 2020)

These were the first songs I ever heard in stereo and I was blown away...pardon the pun. I was about 18. From the soundtrack album What's New Pussycat. Of course I had to buy it.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

We strolled and swaggered. Now for some bliss:


----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2020)

Stan Kenton Orchestra in 1972. I loved this band and owned most of its LPs. When I lived in Cincinnati (where I was raised) we would go to a ballroom and hear Kenton. All that bass was wonderful. It was so loud and fun that I stood there and watched the band and let the music go right through me. It was exciting.

Peanut Vendor


----------

